# Home Decor



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

Anyone into home decor? Every spring I wanna change something in my home. I’m trying to minimalize but my kids just make a huge mess and I’m always working that I just wonder if I should use a cleaning service to clean my load of mess first. I have the sudden urge to upgrade my couch, dining set, kitchen, and all of my closet space. I cannot wait for spring to come and melt the snow. Last summer I got a new patio set for my birthday, now I want a pavilion or gazebo for it too. I’m debating if I should even start all of that or wait to build a new home. I just love my current home so much but my husband wants to move out of the city and to the burbs


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 16, 2022)

Vix said:


> Anyone into home decor? Every spring I wanna change something in my home. I’m trying to minimalize but my kids just make a huge mess and I’m always working that I just wonder if I should use a cleaning service to clean my load of mess first. I have the sudden urge to upgrade my couch, dining set, kitchen, and all of my closet space. I cannot wait for spring to come and melt the snow. Last summer I got a new patio set for my birthday, now I want a pavilion or gazebo for it too. I’m debating if I should even start all of that or wait to build a new home. I just love my current home so much but my husband wants to move out of the city and to the burbs


With the risk of sounding like a typical white dude but I am definitely someone who only buys things out of necessity, but I imagine living in an apartment really limits a lot of things. 

Dunno how the housing market is by you but it's in a very weird place rn which makes me think getting a new home will be a strange experience the next few years.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 16, 2022)

Vix said:


> Anyone into home decor? Every spring I wanna change something in my home. I’m trying to minimalize but my kids just make a huge mess and I’m always working that I just wonder if I should use a cleaning service to clean my load of mess first. I have the sudden urge to upgrade my couch, dining set, kitchen, and all of my closet space. I cannot wait for spring to come and melt the snow. Last summer I got a new patio set for my birthday, now I want a pavilion or gazebo for it too. I’m debating if I should even start all of that or wait to build a new home. I just love my current home so much but my husband wants to move out of the city and to the burbs


Too much money?  

My furniture usually last for about 10 years.

Kitchen also!!!


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> With the risk of sounding like a typical white dude but I am definitely someone who only buys things out of necessity, but I imagine living in an apartment really limits a lot of things.
> 
> Dunno how the housing market is by you but it's in a very weird place rn which makes me think getting a new home will be a strange experience the next few years.


True, apartment life is still pretty minimal though. I’m thinking of getting a giant garbage crate to toss out ant unnecessary things we don’t need in our house, like broken dressers and other things my husband second handed has. He‘s a guy that likes to take what other people are about to through out when moving, and tries to make use of it just because it’s free but it’s 100% un-used and becomes junk that collects dust. We’ve had our couches for 5 years now and it was free, I’ve been hoping to get something new, but instead of a whole set in the living room, I hope to only get a sofa and then other seating arrangements to widen the space so it looks less crammed. Our house was built in the early 1900’s so it’s not as spacious.

It’s definitely getting up there too. Building is definitely more expensive than buying. Buying has been incredibly competitive as of late. We just wanna get out of the ghetto. It’s a nice neighborhood, but only im the particular section that we live in. If you go a block in any direction, there’s endless crime literally in those spots and out. Our kids are getting bigger and we’re thinking about growing our family too.. Oh yeah, I also wanted to update our landscaping too. I’m just wondering if it’ll be worth it to do all of this if we do end up moving in a few years.


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Too much money?
> 
> My furniture usually last for about 10 years.
> 
> Kitchen also!!!


Yeah but I got money to spend, so it’ll be fine. We haven’t updated any furniture since we‘ve moved in and we’ve been here for 5 years now.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 16, 2022)

Vix said:


> Yeah but I got money to spend, so it’ll be fine. We haven’t updated any furniture since we‘ve moved in and we’ve been here for 5 years now.


That's not too bad. Thought you want to build a new kitchen every spring


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 16, 2022)

My idea of home decor is buying stuff that are dirt cheap. Like folding chairs and used tables/couches.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 16, 2022)

Wife and I are in a garden centre right now btw. Buying some indoor plants.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> That's not too bad. Thought you want to build a new kitchen every spring


Ohh lol! No, not that Lmao! I mean every spring I have the urge to change something in my house, I either upgrade with something small or do a deep clean and toss whatever I don’t have use for anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 16, 2022)

Vix said:


> True, apartment life is still pretty minimal though. I’m thinking of getting a giant garbage crate to toss out ant unnecessary things we don’t need in our house, like broken dressers and other things my husband second handed has. He‘s a guy that likes to take what other people are about to through out when moving, and tries to make use of it just because it’s free but it’s 100% un-used and becomes junk that collects dust. We’ve had our couches for 5 years now and it was free, I’ve been hoping to get something new, but instead of a whole set in the living room, I hope to only get a sofa and then other seating arrangements to widen the space so it looks less crammed. Our house was built in the early 1900’s so it’s not as spacious.
> 
> It’s definitely getting up there too. Building is definitely more expensive than buying. Buying has been incredibly competitive as of late. We just wanna get out of the ghetto. It’s a nice neighborhood, but only im the particular section that we live in. If you go a block in any direction, there’s endless crime literally in those spots and out. Our kids are getting bigger and we’re thinking about growing our family too.. Oh yeah, I also wanted to update our landscaping too. I’m just wondering if it’ll be worth it to do all of this if we do end up moving in a few years.


Feels like you're pretty set on the whole building or burbs concept so it seems like waiting till then might be best. Wouldn't hurt to get rid of all the excess furniture in the meantime tho as a short term goal. 

Wondering how something like a home owner's association might curtail your desire to do landscaping. gotta keep the grass 1.1123" tall at all times.


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> My idea of home decor is buying stuff that are dirt cheap. Like folding chairs and used tables/couches.


That saves a lot, tbh. We did that for the first 5 years, but I’m hoping to treat myself to a comfy couch. The old one is getting uncomfortable. We got a million folding chairs though, for entertaining purposes lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 16, 2022)

T


Vix said:


> Ohh lol! No, not that Lmao! I mean every spring I have the urge to change something in my house, I either upgrade with something small or do a deep clean and toss whatever I don’t have use for anymore.


That's a really good idea tbh.

Just bought our house 10 months ago and there's lots of things we wanted to do, but haven't had the chance due to lockdown and other stuff. Still need to:

- upgrade the taps
- build a pergola / then outdoor furniture
- new lougue for my upstairs living area
- TV stand
- wall features
- picture frames
- plants
- fix the garden (big job)
- trim the 4 Christmas tree in the front yard
- maybe another TV
- new washing machine

We basically do spring cleaning monthly now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 16, 2022)

I messed up some basic paint job in my house 8 months ago and now we have even more scratches and peels. Need to do some touch up again also.

So much work and money tbh.


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wife and I are in a garden centre right now btw. Buying some indoor plants.


Nice! Plants are incredibly therapeutic.


Son Goku said:


> Feels like you're pretty set on the whole building or burbs concept so it seems like waiting till then might be best. Wouldn't hurt to get rid of all the excess furniture in the meantime tho as a short term goal.
> 
> Wondering how something like a home owner's association might curtail your desire to do landscaping. gotta keep the grass 1.1123" tall at all times.


I’d actually want a home with land. I want a couple acres and I want to have my own flower garden and greenhouse for a micro farming side business. The downfall to that is that we’d be moving entirely away from the city and burbs in general. What was considered rural here within 50 miles radius is turning into new homes and all the farms are being sold to the city. The burbs is just what we agreed on, as long as we find one without an HOA.

Our house now isn’t in an association, oh god, I would hate to live in an HOA. I host too many parties and family functions to ever be accepted at an HOA lmao. Owning a home is wild though. You have to maintenance everything.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 16, 2022)

i planed my future home. i've got some idea that id like to implement
my theme mainly would be compact and simplicity. because i can only afford cheapest house around lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> That's a really good idea tbh.
> 
> Just bought our house 10 months ago and there's lots of things we wanted to do, but haven't had the chance due to lockdown and other stuff. Still need to:
> 
> ...


Nice! Congrats on your new home! The nice thing about owning a home is that you don’t have to jump right to buying everything all at once, and you can slowly get everything as you go. Our home didn’t come with a washer and dryer, so we were going to my parents to do laundry every weekend for a couple months.

That’s a nice list! A pergola is what I want too, but I can’t decide if I want it or a gazebo for shade lol. Hope everything works out and you can get to it.



Shanks said:


> I messed up some basic paint job in my house 8 months ago and now we have even more scratches and peels. Need to do some touch up again also.
> 
> So much work and money tbh.


Thats true. Painting is a lot of work, I thought about changing it up, but I‘m not up for the work. Idk how IG influencers can change their paint or wall trims to keep up with their content. I‘m too lazy for that kind of work lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 16, 2022)

Vix said:


> Nice! Plants are incredibly therapeutic.
> 
> I’d actually want a home with land. I want a couple acres and I want to have my own flower garden and greenhouse for a micro farming side business. The downfall to that is that we’d be moving entirely away from the city and burbs in general. What was considered rural here within 50 miles radius is turning into new homes and all the farms are being sold to the city. The burbs is just what we agreed on, as long as we find one without an HOA.
> 
> Our house now isn’t in an association, oh god, I would hate to live in an HOA. I host too many parties and family functions to ever be accepted at an HOA lmao. Owning a home is wild though. You have to maintenance everything.


what is micro farming  

maybe one day you'll convince them to move to like rural Oklahoma and you can get all the land and dodge the associations


----------



## Shanks (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2022)

I never buy shit unless I need it so decorating is meh cuz no one makes shit I want anyways. I tried to find hello kitty themed bathroom shit that’s gold and I found some but not to the extend I want it


----------



## wibisana (Feb 16, 2022)

pfft said:


> I never buy shit unless I need it so decorating is meh cuz no one makes shit I want anyways. I tried to find hello kitty themed bathroom shit that’s gold and I found some but not to the extend I want it


Imo decor is not just plants, watch, etc
but in general buy/select your furniture, door etc so it has harmony and shit.

i.e. i want my daugthers's bed room looks like this


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Imo decor is not just plants, watch, etc
> but in general buy/select your furniture, door etc so it has harmony and shit.
> 
> i.e. i want my daugthers's bed room looks like this


I never wanted a theme and I hate a lot
Of
Modern stuff … I have a love hate thing w ikea and target
Tho so I think I get where your coming from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 17, 2022)

There is a wall here that I want to paint with an industrial look. Like concrete/dark/metallic. But it's over 3 meters tall so have been postponing that. Also want an additional long oak plank in the kitchen, to put on stuff we use daily. At the top floor I want to have a bar/coffee corner. Haven't done much for that either. Just been having ideas but too lazy and stingy to act on them. At the top floor I was also thinking of having Moroccan tiles or some colourful wallpaper on one wall behind the bar area. There is still some stuff that's already bought but hasn't been hung up/installed yet so have to get to that first.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2022)

I keep it simple, the only decors I've done at my place are paintings/portraits, light fixtures and furnitures for my backyard

I recently installed a couple of rustic light fixtures (first time ever) and really like how it came out

my favorites though, a dope portrait of Kobe that's in my living room, ancestral African artworks and a big photography of a white wolf (92cmx61cm) that's in my bedroom –– I always love the reaction of people when they see that one


----------



## Karasu (Feb 22, 2022)

Meh - I'm like a feng-shui master. Minimalist af. I hate clutter. I keep it simple, relaxed, and casual.


----------

